# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث (ثلاثة لاترد الطيب واللبن والوسادة)

## أبو إلياس الليبي

ثلاثة لاترد الطيب واللبن والوسادة

هل هذا الحديث صحيح؟

----------


## التقرتي

سنن الترمذي : الذبائح :

 حدثنا قتيبة قال : حدثنا ابن أبي فديك ، عن عبد الله بن مسلم ، عن أبيه ، عن ابن عمر ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ثلاث لا ترد : الوسائد ، والدهن ، واللبن " الدهن : يعني به الطيب . هذا حديث غريب ، وعبد الله بن مسلم هو ابن جندب وهو مديني

حديث رقم ‏2785‏  


الشمائل المحمدية :


 حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد قال : حدثنا ابن أبي فديك ، عن عبد الله بن مسلم بن جندب ، عن أبيه ، عن ابن عمر قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ثلاث لا ترد : الوسائد ، والدهن ، واللبن "  رقم 214

قال الالباني حسن :


أخرجه المؤلف في الأدب برقم 2791 وهو مما تفرد به 
 قلت: واستغربه وإسناده حسن ومن أعله فلم يصنع شيئا كما حققته في الصحيحة 619 
 والمراد ب(الدهن): الطيب. والمعنى: إن إكرام الضيف بهذه الثلاثة هدية قليلة المنة فلا ينبغي أن ترد . اهــ

----------


## السكران التميمي

صنيع الإمام الترمذي بحكمه على الحديث بالغرابة يشعر أن الحديث معلول بالرجل الذي بين حاله في آخر الحديث، وهو (عبد الله بن مسلم).
قال ابن القيم: حديث معلول رواه الترمذي وذكر علته ولا أحفظ الآن ما قيل فيه إلا أنه من رواية عبد الله بن مسلم بن حبيب عن أبيه عن ابن عمر.
وقال ابن أبي حاتم: هذا حديث منكر.

لكن الصحيح أن الحديث إسناده حسن، وعبد الله هذا لا بأس به؛ قاله أبو زرعة. وقال الذهبي: ما علمت لأحد فيه غمزا.
قال ابن حبان: اسناده حسن لكنه ليس على شرط البخاري. ومثله قال ابن حجر في الفتح.
وكذا قال المناوي: اسناده حسن.
وقال الألباني: اسناده جيد لا مغمز فيه، ولذلك أوردته في الصحيحة مع طريق أخرى له.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال البخاري في صحيحه:
بَابُ مَا لاَ يُرَدُّ مِنَ الهَدِيَّةِ
2582 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مَعْمَرٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الوَارِثِ، حَدَّثَنَا عَزْرَةُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ الأَنْصَارِيُّ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي ثُمَامَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: دَخَلْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَنَاوَلَنِي طِيبًا، قَالَ: «كَانَ أَنَسٌ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ لاَ يَرُدُّ الطِّيبَ»
قَالَ: وَزَعَمَ أَنَسٌ: «أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ لاَ يَرُدُّ الطِّيبَ»

وفي موضع آخر:
5929 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ، حَدَّثَنَا عَزْرَةُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ الأَنْصَارِيُّ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي ثُمَامَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ: أَنَّهُ كَانَ لاَ يَرُدُّ الطِّيبَ، وَزَعَمَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ «كَانَ لاَ يَرُدُّ الطِّيبَ»

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هذا هو الثابت دون غيره، على الصحيح من أقوال العلماء.
والحديث المذكور منكر، كما قاله أبو حاتم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61855

----------

